# Sex with a teenager in the house.



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

I'm just wondering how you manage to have any kind of sex life when you have teenagers in the house :blush: 
My DH and I only ever have sex when DD has a sleepover somewhere :growlmad: as you can imagine this is not very often. DD is a bit of a night owl and is always awake when we go to bed :wacko: I cannot relax enough to even try while she is in the house, I'm terrified she may hear. We didn't have this problem with DS as he moved into the extension downstairs so can't hear anyway lol. We have thought about shutting the front room door and pushing a chair up to it lol, but DS has to get to his room through the living room :dohh:
I am at a loss and feel like we are starting to live like brother and sister rather than man and wife :cry:
Any advice would be gratefully received :hugs::hugs:


----------



## marley2580

What about trying some morning nookie? Most teens sleep really late. Otherwise, give her a fiver and send her to the pictures lol


----------



## morri

My mother didnt have a problem with that ...


----------



## sparkle05

marley2580 said:


> What about trying some morning nookie? Most teens sleep really late. Otherwise, give her a fiver and send her to the pictures lol

Good idea lol, I may try this :thumbup: :winkwink:


----------



## sparkle05

morri said:


> My mother didnt have a problem with that ...

Oh no, please tell me your joking :winkwink:


----------



## peanut08

morri said:


> My mother didnt have a problem with that ...

LOL snap, mine didnt mind who heard, hence my feelings regarding my children and they will never have that trauma of hearing us:thumbup:
Fiver for the flics is a fab idea:thumbup:


----------



## sparkle05

Oh no :blush: I only heard my parents once and that was bad enough :dohh: I don't think a child should have to listen :wacko:

I have a friend who just carries on regardless. My DS has stayed round there before and heard her and her DH at it. How embarrassing for the son who's mate can hear too :blush:
No shame lol


----------



## peanut08

When we told our two boys(17 & 14 yr olds) we were pg the 14 yr old said "when did that happen, i never herd you" then "my mate hears his mum and dad all the time":haha: then 17yr old kindly reminds us about contraception:blush:


----------



## morri

Well , We were also around 16 -17 that time, so one should expect the children to have a bit of understanding ;) It ididnt harm me apart from that I prefer not to make much nose :p


----------



## angiepie

Running along the idea of giving her money to go out, you could give her money & send her to walk to the shops & leave enough so she can get some candy/chips/magazines/whatever as well. That's an incentive for her. Or send her to pick up pizza. :haha:


----------



## JASMAK

I used to bang the broom on the ceiling when my parents did it upstairs. LOL...what brats we were


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JASMAK said:


> I used to bang the broom on the ceiling when my parents did it upstairs. LOL...what brats we were

:rofl:


----------



## lesleyann

Never heard my parents lol however they have complained at hearing me and oh when we lived there lmao! Tbh anything you do to gether out the house to have sex she is going to know why and its going to become expensive having sex lol No idea what will help lol


----------



## hypnorm

I think she has to learn that parents do have sex! I heard my parents.. Have never told them that but it's a fact of life.. Shut your bedroom door. I wouldn't send her out every time you want nookie, that seems a bit silly


----------



## Amarna

hypnorm said:


> I think she has to learn that parents do have sex! I heard my parents.. Have never told them that but it's a fact of life.. Shut your bedroom door. I wouldn't send her out every time you want nookie, that seems a bit silly

I agree with this. Sex is a natural part of life. Nothing to be ashamed of and certainly as a married couple part of a healthy relationship. A teenager should be able to understand that. Shut your door, don't scream at the top of your lungs, and all should be fine. I knew my parents would have sex and it didn't cause any lifelong psychological problems. :shrug:


----------



## sarahfh

I can't help from the parent side, but from the teenagers side of things I can say that yes it can be a bit embarrassing to hear but honestly, it didn't bother me after a few months. It was my dad and step-mum I used to hear and at first she was a bit loud but all of us (aged 11,13,14,16) basically ganged up on them at the dinner table one night and told them to quieten down a bit. They were more embarrassed than us, but it worked, after that there was no more loud moaning or anything. 

iPod's were also pretty helpful, if we didn't want to hear it we didn't have to. If I heard them starting up I just put my headphones on, or turned my TV up a little.

Just to give you another bit of perspective though, it was oddly reassuring that they had a healthy sex life for my teenage self. It was like "well at least they have a good relationship and are happy together" because it's nice to see your parent happy. Another thing was it kind of reiterated that sex is a healthy part of a relationship and normal and nothing to be ashamed of or anything like that, as my school was very much "sex is wrong unless your married and trying for a baby". 

I think it depends on your kids though. There is also the option of seeing if there are any activities or clubs she would like to take part in that will keep her out the house for a few hours :)


----------



## leahsbabybump

my mum used to get on with her own business lol i used to listen to music in headfones so i ouldnt hear lol trust me when i say it wasnt quiet either she used to wait till like 2am i think she thought i would be sleeping by then but nope :-/


----------



## leahsbabybump

all of our parent shave had sex while we are in the house and were not mentally scarred lol id just get on with lit like a pp said dont scream your head of lol invest in a non squeeky bed your teenager is probably too busy on the computer or into the tv to probably even notice  good luck


----------

